# How long does buttermilk last?



## GB (Dec 17, 2004)

I made Audeo's Best Banana Bread the other day. The recipe called for buttermilk (or yogurt). I made it with buttermilk, but now I have most of it leftover. I would like to make fried chicken with the rest, but here is my dilemma. I have never made fried chicken. I have actually never deep fried anything other than when I have used my fry daddy. I never had a vessel or thermometer that would work for deep frying. Well now I have a LC dutch oven, and I have a sneaking suspicion that there will be a fry thermometer under the tree. I think I opened the buttermilk at the beginning of this week. Do you think it will still be good after the holidays? I am not a milk drinker so I have no idea how long it usually lasts.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 17, 2004)

I believe buttermilk lasts about two weeks in the fridge after opening. Maybe a bit longer but better safe than sorry!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm with DC - like most milk figure on a 2-week shelf life. Just look at the expiration date, which is usually a sell-by date, and add 5-7 days.

Since you're going to use the buttermilk to marinade the chicken overnight ... just toss it in the freezer until the day before you're ready to use it. Since it's really the acid in the buttermilk that does the "magic" for fried chicken - I don't see where freezing it for a couple of weeks would make any difference.


----------



## Otter (Dec 18, 2004)

GB, I used to have the same problem, but I've started using SACO powdered buttermilk substitute and it tastes the same to me. Now, I just mix up exactly the amount I plan on using. It is usually found in the baking isle. Also, you can make buttermilk by adding 1T lemon juice to regular milk (let stand for five minutes).


----------



## mudbug (Dec 18, 2004)

That only works with whole milk, right, Otter?


----------



## Audeo (Dec 18, 2004)

Hmmm...I'm with DampCharcoal there, in that I thought cultured buttermilk had a significantly longer shelf life than regular milk, but I'd have to check the carton.  I do know that my buttermilk is always still very good a day or two after the expiration date.  And spoiled food, of any nature, is something I would never risk!

Otter and bug, thank you for reminding me to get some of that stuff and try it out!  I'm going to put that on the shopping list right now before I forget again!


----------



## Otter (Dec 19, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> That only works with whole milk, right, Otter?


Actually, you mix it with water, after combining with the other dry ingredients. I'm a little ingredient sensitive (don't like hydrogenated this and poly that) so was pleased to see that the ingredients were "A cultured blend of sweet cream churned buttermilk, sweet dairy whey and lactic acid." I can live with that.
http://www.sacofoods.com/culteredbuttermilkblend.html


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 19, 2004)

GB said:
			
		

> I made Audeo's Best Banana Bread the other day. The recipe called for buttermilk (or yogurt). I made it with buttermilk, but now I have most of it leftover. I would like to make fried chicken with the rest, but here is my dilemma. I have never made fried chicken. I have actually never deep fried anything other than when I have used my fry daddy. I never had a vessel or thermometer that would work for deep frying. Well now I have a LC dutch oven, and I have a sneaking suspicion that there will be a fry thermometer under the tree. I think I opened the buttermilk at the beginning of this week. Do you think it will still be good after the holidays? I am not a milk drinker so I have no idea how long it usually lasts.



There should be a date like with regular milk.  Make waffles or pancakes, or ranch dressing, green goddess salad dressing.


----------



## GB (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks for the advice everyone! I pulled it out of the fridge to check the date and dropped it on the floor. It all spilled out  So I guess that answers my question to if I will be able to use it after Xmas LOL.


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 20, 2004)

GB said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice everyone! I pulled it out of the fridge to check the date and dropped it on the floor. It all spilled out  So I guess that answers my question to if I will be able to use it after Xmas LOL.



GB  it always amazes me that there are expiration dates on buttermilk, sourcream and bleu cheese, and limburger


----------



## tootstl (Jan 4, 2005)

I know this is a late reply to the topic but I have been out of commision for a while.  I am very serious about the use of products according to their use by dates, but I have to tell you that I have on MORE THAN ONE occassion forgotten a carton of buttermilk at the back of the fridge and pulled it out in a pinch for pancakes or biscuits or cakes and have never had a problem.    I am talking very serious over the limit usage by like a month!  I figure "what the hell"  it is cultured (not fresh like in the good old days) so it must be like cheese. right? Since I am baking with it and GB if you are using it to fry with, then those temps would kill off any harmful bacteria to begin with!  Food paranoia is best left to the beef industry as a whole and don't let me get started on "Supermarket" beef!   I.E.  "Don't eat it!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 4, 2005)

tootstl said:
			
		

> I know this is a late reply to the topic but I have been out of commision for a while.  I am very serious about the use of products according to their use by dates, but I have to tell you that I have on MORE THAN ONE occassion forgotten a carton of buttermilk at the back of the fridge and pulled it out in a pinch for pancakes or biscuits or cakes and have never had a problem.    I am talking very serious over the limit usage by like a month!  I figure "what the heck"  it is cultured (not fresh like in the good old days) so it must be like cheese. right? Since I am baking with it and GB if you are using it to fry with, then those temps would kill off any harmful bacteria to begin with!  Food paranoia is best left to the beef industry as a whole and don't let me get started on "Supermarket" beef!   I.E.  "Don't eat it!!!!!!!!!"



I have also had similar experience with buttermilk, tootstl.  It lasts well beyond the buy by date.  I also agree, if you are cooking with it, it is safe, I have used it and I am still alive and well.  I just would not use the old stuff in my ranch dressing.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 4, 2005)

I have a carton of buttermilk in the fridge that's unopened but expired about a week ago.  I only need 1/4 for baking tonight.  So you guys think that's safe?

After a bad experience drinking bad milk once, things things make me so nervous!


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 4, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> I have a carton of buttermilk in the fridge that's unopened but expired about a week ago.  I only need 1/4 for baking tonight.  So you guys think that's safe?
> 
> After a bad experience drinking bad milk once, things things make me so nervous!



I would use it for cooking unless it has a horribly unbearable odor, like sour milk.  Buttermilk does have an aroma anyway, gut not an odor.


----------



## marmalady (Jan 4, 2005)

Be sure to shake it up well before you open it - it will 'settle' to the bottom.   But should be fine, as others have said, especially for cooking.


----------



## Claire (Mar 26, 2005)

There are many examples of this, but I suppose it is a wonder that those of us over 40 aren't dead.  My mom ALWAYS used to yell out, "Milk is SOUR!!! Pancakes tomorrow!!!"  She never threw it away.  Sour milk was a cause for celebration for us, it meant pancakes.  I supposed she'd be prosecuted for child abuse today, but everyone in our family did the same, and none ever good food poisoning from it (and it's a huge family, and my sisters, cousins and I all do the same).


----------



## buckytom (Mar 26, 2005)

the other day i was jonesin' for chocolate milk, and saw a carton of silk brand chocolate soy milk in the back of the fridge. i downed the remainder (from the carton, shhhh). as i was throwing it away, i noticed it had and expiration date of january 15th. i really hope that was jan 2005, now that i think about it. but i suffered no ill effects.


----------

